# Ceramic Detail Spray's?



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Would love to hear people's opinion's on these Si02 Detail Spray's as i've bought and used a few myself and wasn't impressed by the price or the hype.

Adams Ceramic Boost
Infinity Wax Glass Canopy 
OCD Velocity

These are the one's i've tried application is straight forward if you know what you are doing so using a plush cloth with an Si02 infused Detailer is just going to make it grabby so i use GTECHNIQ MF1 ZeroR Buff Microfibre Cloth's which has a short nap and make's application a breeze "Well It's Supposed To" anyway on to my experience. 

"Adams Ceramic Boost" 
Application and removal was like using a QD very straight forward spray spread and buff but i didn't feel it was as glossy as Adams Detail Spray but still looked great and when it rained the water sheeted and beaded and fell of the paint but i noticed that the more it rained the more the bead's looked like they were failing which i thought was weird but the gloss remained.

"Infinity Wax Glass Canopy"
Application and removal was less straight forward than the Adams. I sprayed it on to the panel and spread it then with a separate towel i buffed but noticed it was smeary like it needed to cure so i had to wait a few minute's then rebuffed the panel which took longer and i found myself stalking the panel looking for smear's that weren't there :lol: but it give good gloss and when it rained the beading was awesome but it just beaded so you wouldn't think there was an Si02 product on the car and tbh it looked just like their Rapid Detailer which also give's great gloss and beading and is easier to apply.

"OCD Velocity"
Application was weird tbh it felt rough like i was rubbing water with grit in it over my paint and it was grabby taking it off very grabby i didn't like this one tbh.


These are just my experience's and my finding's by all mean's i am not saying any of these product's are bad it's just my real world honest experience with them and i would love to hear your's :thumb:


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Im the same, struggling to find a detail spray thats safe to use with the coatings on my car ( Gtechniq CSL + EXO V3 ) The only one I could find that claimed to be for use on coatings was the Gtechniq QD but it horrible to use compared to others. Im not really interested in qd that will add protection etc as my car dose not need it, I just want the coatings to do the work. 

Im tempted to just go back to one of my old favourites like Adams or CG Speed wipe, whats the worst that can happen ?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

markcaughey said:


> Im the same, struggling to find a detail spray thats safe to use with the coatings on my car ( Gtechniq CSL + EXO V3 ) The only one I could find that claimed to be for use on coatings was the Gtechniq QD but it horrible to use compared to others. Im not really interested in qd that will add protection etc as my car dose not need it, I just want the coatings to do the work.
> 
> Im tempted to just go back to one of my old favourites like Adams or CG Speed wipe, whats the worst that can happen ?


Mark have you looked into Carpro's Echo2 Waterless wash/QD. It is specifically for coatings, contains Si02. Currently testing this out and have it mixed up with purified water at a 1:25 ratio. Impressed me so far! :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought bd clean kryptonite, it's a pain to apply but is very slick 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I think i'll stick with BSD


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

markcaughey said:


> Im tempted to just go back to one of my old favourites like Adams or CG Speed wipe, whats the worst that can happen ?


I'm at exactly the same point; back to using FK, Adams DS or CG SW; it must be a pink thing.

I occasionally use diluted C2 after a wash, but it's not really a QD as such.

Ech2o is a bit too much hard work compared to the pink alternatives I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Mark have you looked into Carpro's Echo2 Waterless wash/QD. It is specifically for coatings, contains Si02. Currently testing this out and have it mixed up with purified water at a 1:25 ratio. Impressed me so far! :thumb:


Can it been use wipe it and walk away method as a drying aid like couple others?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just using it like any other QD. Spray it on the paint/cloth, spread it over the panel then buff.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm glad I haven't fallen for the hype. Waxes infused with Si02 cost more than the average wax but I can't see the tangible benefits (over say DSW).

With a good wax on the car topping up with a QD like BSD every fortnight then what am i missing? :wave:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Give carpro ech2o a go, dilute it to your liking for hype free performance.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Think I will have to pick up some CarPro ech2o and give it a try, seems a very economical option with that dilution ratio. 

How is it to use though ? My problem with the Gtechniq stuff is it acts just like water as in it doesn't evaporate very quickly and just spreads about the panel therefor making it difficult to get a streak free finish.


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

markcaughey said:


> Im the same, struggling to find a detail spray thats safe to use with the coatings on my car ( Gtechniq CSL + EXO V3 ) The only one I could find that claimed to be for use on coatings was the Gtechniq QD but it horrible to use compared to others. Im not really interested in qd that will add protection etc as my car dose not need it, I just want the coatings to do the work.
> 
> Im tempted to just go back to one of my old favourites like Adams or CG Speed wipe, whats the worst that can happen ?


Also have Gtechniq CS + Exov3 and use Optimum No Rinse to their QD recommended dilution rate - applies and buffs/dries off real easy and produces a great streak free result.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> Would love to hear people's opinion's on these Si02 Detail Spray's as i've bought and used a few myself and wasn't impressed by the price or the hype.
> 
> Adams Ceramic Boost
> Infinity Wax Glass Canopy
> ...


I can only speak for the Adams ceramic boost when i say this but this product was designed in the development stages of the adams ceramic paint coating and is aimed for you to use over a paint coating. The main reason it's here is because detail doesn't cut it on ceramic coating in comparison to the ceramic boost. You can use this as a stand alone sealant however it need to be on completely naked paint. If your appling this over waxes, sealant your wasting your money as you have h2o Guard & gloss and detail spray for this. As you have pointed out Sean it's expensive however it has it place in the line up if your using coating. If your cars not coated i would just be using other products tbh.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Car pro reload TAC quartz max. Easy Peasy


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

markcaughey said:


> Think I will have to pick up some CarPro ech2o and give it a try, seems a very economical option with that dilution ratio.
> 
> How is it to use though ? My problem with the Gtechniq stuff is it acts just like water as in it doesn't evaporate very quickly and just spreads about the panel therefor making it difficult to get a streak free finish.


I've got it and have used it for about a month. It's nothing like C2; it instead works like a proper QD, loosens dirt/dust and allows you to take it away with a towel. You need a final buff with a dry towel as there is a haze left behind and doesn't get pushed around as you say. If it's mixed too strong, you will be buffing for a while.

It's why I don't get on with C2 as a quick detailer; I instead use it as a drying aid as the large towel I use avoids pushing it around.

Also a very good rinseless wash; I would start at 256:1 for wash and 20:1 for QD and modify for your own technique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hufty said:


> Car pro reload TAC quartz max. Easy Peasy


Thanks, I'm going to try this when my Reload runs out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Prestige car care shop said:


> I can only speak for the Adams ceramic boost when i say this but this product was designed in the development stages of the adams ceramic paint coating and is aimed for you to use over a paint coating. The main reason it's here is because detail doesn't cut it on ceramic coating in comparison to the ceramic boost. You can use this as a stand alone sealant however it need to be on completely naked paint. If your appling this over waxes, sealant your wasting your money as you have h2o Guard & gloss and detail spray for this. As you have pointed out Sean it's expensive however it has it place in the line up if your using coating. If your cars not coated i would just be using other products tbh.


Thanks for the info jeff my wife's car is coated i'll try it on that i usually put reload on it but i'll give this a go instead :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

tosh said:


> I've got it and have used it for about a month. It's nothing like C2; it instead works like a proper QD, loosens dirt/dust and allows you to take it away with a towel. You need a final buff with a dry towel as there is a haze left behind and doesn't get pushed around as you say. If it's mixed too strong, you will be buffing for a while.
> 
> It's why I don't get on with C2 as a quick detailer; I instead use it as a drying aid as the large towel I use avoids pushing it around.
> 
> ...


Main reason you dont get on with c2 as a quick detailer is because it isn't a QD. It is a spray sealant.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

cargainz said:


> I'm glad I haven't fallen for the hype. Waxes infused with Si02 cost more than the average wax but I can't see the tangible benefits (over say DSW).
> 
> With a good wax on the car topping up with a QD like BSD every fortnight then what am i missing? :wave:


They have a different level of gloss and keeping the car clean, as well as they're very easy to apply. But I don't think they last as long


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> Thanks for the info jeff my wife's car is coated i'll try it on that i usually put reload on it but i'll give this a go instead :thumb:


Once applied to you wife's car you don't really need to apply it again for another 8 weeks are so. That 16oz bottle should last you a while


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Got some CarPro echo2 through the door today ( along with some fresh MF towels ). Had a quick shot with it just using it on my painted tool box lid. I definitely like how it feels and as others have said it does flash off well. Looking forward to trying it out properly at the weekend. Hopefully it works out as its one hell of a cheap detail spray with the advised dilution ratios


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

As many waxes are now sold with sio2 would car pro echo2 waterless wash qd be a good option as it was designed for coatings or would a standard qd work just as well. Im wondering is sio2 just flavour of the month at the moment/hype.
regards
todds


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

markcaughey said:


> Got some CarPro echo2 through the door today ( along with some fresh MF towels ). Had a quick shot with it just using it on my painted tool box lid. I definitely like how it feels and as others have said it does flash off well. Looking forward to trying it out properly at the weekend. Hopefully it works out as its one hell of a cheap detail spray with the advised dilution ratios


Recently gave it a full blown run out as a waterless wash and QD. Have to say I am impressed by it. I only used it as a waterless wash for the basis of a review but it worked. I particularly like how it hazes on the glass but still buffs up effortlessly leaving a streak free finish with a non glass specific cloth.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

todds said:


> As many waxes are now sold with sio2 would car pro echo2 waterless wash qd be a good option as it was designed for coatings or would a standard qd work just as well. Im wondering is sio2 just flavour of the month at the moment/hype.
> regards
> todds


I use wax with Si02 in it on a single stage paint and it is just like a ceramic coat water doesn't want to stay on it at all


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Just a little update on Gyeon Cure, I got a chance to use it today, it was efortless, spray on a towel, spray directly on the panel, overapply, what ever I did it did not smear or streak at all. Super happy with it, gloss is unreal. Will see how it will behave in the rain , I hope it will be close to my favourite CG Speed Wipe \BSD mix.
It was applied to my metallic orange car ( Kia pro ceed techno orange) if that makes any differrence


----------



## Benr7310 (Mar 12, 2017)

On the topic of ceramic sprays..

Has anyone tried SKIN?
Bought some the other day and not that impressed, But I've never worked with ceramics before so don't know what to expect or even how to use (no bloody instructions)


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tried the fenylab qd again today
Car is out of the sun etc.Was a pita too remove and left a haze over the car.Tried various cloths with it and all were grabby.Went back over with another qd and zaino z8.Zaino much better gloss and ease of use
Fenylab went in the bin


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Tried the fenylab qd again today
> Car is out of the sun etc.Was a pita too remove and left a haze over the car.Tried various cloths with it and all were grabby.Went back over with another qd and zaino z8.Zaino much better gloss and ease of use
> Fenylab went in the bin


Your not the first to say the new "must have product" isn't performing as they expected


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Tried the fenylab qd again today
> Car is out of the sun etc.Was a pita too remove and left a haze over the car.Tried various cloths with it and all were grabby.Went back over with another qd and zaino z8.Zaino much better gloss and ease of use
> Fenylab went in the bin


Dig it back out, I will take I off you for P&P


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Fenylab went in the bin


Far too good for the bin, just make sure you use it when the conditions are right
I`ll buy it off ya :thumb:


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

The Feynlab detailer works much much better on a prepared or well maintained surface. 

If you have a car which is neglected and you just wash it, no decon etc, and want to use the Feynlab Detailer as protection, it will be quite grabby can still absolutely be used but a bit more awkward. For this type of application I find spray, spread really well as if you are almost spreading and removing and then really lightly buff to finish to just remove any bits left. 

For a prepared surface, you won't have an issues, I have done several cars now and it is an absolute breeze to apply, no grabbing whatsoever. 

Protection and gloss wise, it is an excellent product. 

Imran
:driver:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thing is Imran it's supposed to be a quick detailer... You shouldn't really need to prep the paint etc should you just to apply a QD? Kind of contradicts the name of the product.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> Thing is Imran it's supposed to be a quick detailer... You shouldn't really need to prep the paint etc should you just to apply a QD? Kind of contradicts the name of the product.


Got to agree with Brian, a qd is generally used when you want the look of a freshly prepped and waxed car but don't have the time

From the looks of it the application is more time consuming than simply adding a layer of wax

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Mikej857 said:


> Got to agree with Brian, a qd is generally used when you want the look of a freshly prepped and waxed car but don't have the time
> 
> From the looks of it the application is more time consuming than simply adding a layer of wax
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


And I disagree - if you want a waxed (protected) car on top of nothing, then you should use a spray wax (Sonax High Speed Wax, Optimum Car Wax*) and not a detailer.

Then again, manufacturers don't name their product properly (Sonax BrilliantShine Detailer) which is more of a spray sealant, and other products can do both (cleaning and protection) like FinishKare 425/146 or AutoGlanz etc etc*.

*Hundreds of other products are available


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

tosh said:


> And I disagree - if you want a waxed (protected) car on top of nothing, then you should use a spray wax (Sonax High Speed Wax, Optimum Car Wax*) and not a detailer.
> 
> Then again, manufacturers don't name their product properly (Sonax BrilliantShine Detailer) which is more of a spray sealant, and other products can do both (cleaning and protection) like FinishKare 425/146 or AutoGlanz etc etc*.
> 
> *Hundreds of other products are available


I should have expressed it as "the look of a just waxed car" personally I've never felt the urge to use a qd on a car that has zero protection already.
I generally use a qd between washes when I'm not needing to add another layer of wax but want the just waxed appearance and as such the paint may have contaminants which the feynlab may pick up making it more time consuming which defeats the object of it being named as a "quick detailer"

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Mikej857 said:


> I should have expressed it as "the look of a just waxed car" personally I've never felt the urge to use a qd on a car that has zero protection already.
> I generally use a qd between washes when I'm not needing to add another layer of wax but want the just waxed appearance and as such the paint may have contaminants which the feynlab may pick up making it more time consuming which defeats the object of it being named as a "quick detailer"


I do the same and I feel your pain - most bling for the least effort.

I've resorted to using ONR W&W now - I can do a maintenance wash in 20mins, and leaves a just waxed appearance for 2-4 days - I can always top up with some FK or OCW or even CG Speed Wipe to get me to the end of the week.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep its a qd.My paint has blackfire on at the moment and the paint is in very good shape.Unfortunately the fenylab is not a pleasure more like a chore.Have about 20 different qds on the shelf and honestly never had application problems like this.If it's a spray sealant,then the manufacturer needs too change the product name.Only good thing is the beading.But at 19 delivered it's way overpriced and lots of better cheaper stuff out there


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Tried the fenylab qd again today
> Car is out of the sun etc.Was a pita too remove and left a haze over the car.Tried various cloths with it and all were grabby.Went back over with another qd and zaino z8.Zaino much better gloss and ease of use
> Fenylab went in the bin


Used fenylab this evening can't say it blew me away. Reload or quartz max better.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I used Enigma qd today, awesome stuff


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I finally did the CarPro Mix:
5% CarPro Ech2o
5% CarPro Reload
90% water
(25ml+25ml+450ml)

No problems with streaking, felt slicker than straight Ech2o, no problems. I'd recommend it

Whatever dilution you use for Ech2o (I use 20:1) add the same amount of Reload to your mix as a starting point. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Got around to trying out my ech2o as a QD today. It's good, better that the Gtechniq stuff anyway but still does feel a little grabby. I have it diluted 1:20 think next time around I will try a stronger mix and see how that does. 

I saw the post above about adding reload to the mix but I'm not really interested in adding any protection as I would just rather let EXO do its job and not mess with adding other products so would rather leave that out.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

markcaughey said:


> Got around to trying out my ech2o as a QD today. It's good, better that the Gtechniq stuff anyway but still does feel a little grabby. I have it diluted 1:20 think next time around I will try a stronger mix and see how that does.
> 
> I saw the post above about adding reload to the mix but I'm not really interested in adding any protection as I would just rather let EXO do its job and not mess with adding other products so would rather leave that out.


If you find it 'grabby' then the Reload negates it - that's all. Lots of talk about the mix on other forums, thought I'd try it out.

Edit: from the CarPro website for Ech2o:
Ech2o does have some Sio2 (quartz) protection in it BUT its main focus is on safely cleaning and glossing a variety of surfaces. 
Pro Tip: Mix a couple ounces of CarPro Reload with your next RTU bottle of Ech2O for added protection!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

So what is the mix, is it a qd style product or waterless wash ? Or both ?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hufty said:


> So what is the mix, is it a qd style product or waterless wash ? Or both ?


It's whatever you want it to be

The way I see it is

You mix up your Ech2o to your QD or waterless dilution as you like it- I'm somewhere between 1:15 or 1:20; so you have your cleaning power... higher concentration is waterless, lower is QD

Then add some Reload to reduce the haziness/smearing and increase the slickness; more of a traditional QD

I wouldn't buy Reload just for this reason, but if you have some, it's worth trying a 250ml Mix if straight Ech2o is smearing or grabby at the dilution you want to use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Loving reload at the moment after blasting the car with essence. Epic finish. Generally not a fan of waterless washing but interesting reading in this thread.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I've just found half bottle of reload with 6/12 on it. 

Seems to be as good as it ever was!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

